# Combining Multiple NKI Samples into one folder (SOLVED)



## James.Dunlop (Nov 17, 2013)

Seems like a trivial question but how do you combine the samples of two or more nki files into one folder? Obviously by default each nki automatically makes it's own sample folder...

Cheers!


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Combining Multiple NKI Samples into one folder*



James.Dunlop @ Sun Nov 17 said:


> Seems like a trivial question but how do you combine the samples of two or more nki files into one folder? Obviously by default each nki automatically makes it's own sample folder...
> 
> Cheers!



The best thing I would advise is to put all the Samples into that 1 folder you want, and then open the NKI patches up and it will prompt you with a 'missing samples'...

Just click on manually find folder and direct it to the folder you dropped the samples in.


(That should do what you are talking about)


----------



## James.Dunlop (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Combining Multiple NKI Samples into one folder*

Thanks!

I've tried that but I can't save the samples permanently in the folder without an error from Kontakt.

"PANIC: Could not write one or more samples!"


You notice when you open the folder of any sample library they'll have multiple nki's but only one sample folder. There doesn't seem to be an obvious way to do it myself...

Any answer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Combining Multiple NKI Samples into one folder*

It sounds like you have your save settings as both "Patch and samples." You don't want to re-save the samples, so instead, just select "Patch only."

By the way, you could have individual instruments or samples saved wherever you want. You could even have your instruments folder on one drive and your sample folder in another. Or all in the same folder. Or some samples on one drive and some on another.

You don't really want to do that, of course, but it's good to know that you can set up whatever folder and sub-folder structure you like. So create whatever structure you feel is best. Just make sure you save the individual instruments as "Patch only," and you'll be all set.


----------



## James.Dunlop (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: Combining Multiple NKI Samples into one folder*

Thanks that's exactly the answer I was looking for! Worked like a dream.

Cheers guys!


----------

